# Original-/Echtgröße von Haken



## Aalfreak (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Hat jemand von euch zufällig Haken der Firmen: 

Owner, Gamakatsu, Penn, Mustad oder Eagle Claw in seiner Tackle Box?

Habe extra dieses Forum für mein Anliegen gewählt da ihr von der Big Game Liga, doch auch größere Haken an euren Schnüren fischt. Eventuell auch Circle Hooks? Aber das nur am Rande.

Meine Frage bezieht sich auf die Originalgröße dieser Haken, von oben genannten Firmen. Sollte jemand von Euch son Eisen in der Kiste haben dann meß doch mal bitte wie groß (in cm natürlich) z.B. ein 6/0er, 8/0er, 10/0er oder der gleichen in real ist. Jede Firma hat da leider ihre eigenen Vorstellungen was die Norm bezüglich der Größe betrifft, und wenn ich mir nun son par Teile aus den Staaten schicken lasse möcht ich schon gern wissen wie groß nun das Stück von der jeweiligen Firma ist. 

In der Hoffnung diese Frage an die richtigen Leute gestellt zu haben verbleibe ich erwartungsvoll,

Gruß Aalfreak


----------



## honeybee (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Original-/Echtgröße von Haken*

Das iss ein VMC Cirkle Gr. 3

Genaue Maße habe ich jetzt nicht zur Hand, könnte ich aber morgen nachreichen


----------



## Dorsch1 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Original-/Echtgröße von Haken*

Hi Robert mein alter Freund |wavey: 

Ich freu mich irre dich hier wieder zu lesen.#6 
Ich will dir auch gleich mal ein wenig helfen.
Ich hab hier einen Gamakatsu Octopus Circle in der Größe 8/0.
Er ist 5cm lang und die Bogenweite ist 3cm.


----------



## Aalfreak (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Original-/Echtgröße von Haken*

Hallo honeybee!
Danke Dir! Na ist doch schon mal n Anfang. 
Kurioserweise hat mein Tackledealer genau diese VMC Circles auch im Programm. Viel zu großes Öhr und stumpf. Kannst Du natürlich nix dafür. 
Aber das mit der Jogurette hat was. Bekomm grad son Grinsen nich mer aus m Gesicht.
Liebe Grüße!

Hi Micha!
Auch Dir allerfeinsten Dank für die promte Antwort!
Mer per PN.
Gruß!


----------



## Spackus (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Original-/Echtgröße von Haken*

Moin,
beim Meltontackle im Katalog sind die Haken in Originalgröße abgebildet! Captharry dürften die auch in Originalgröße drin sein. Ansonsten weiß ich wohl das irgendwo auf der homepage big-game-fishing.de im katalog welche abgebildet sind mit bergleichbaren Teilen,
tight lines,
axel


----------



## Aalfreak (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Original-/Echtgröße von Haken*

Hallo Axel!
Na das ist ja schon mal ne Ansage. Werd ich gleich mal schmökern. Gut wenn sich ein paar Leute auskennen. Aber dafür sollte son Board ja auch da sein. Mann kann ja nich alles wissen. Also hab Dank!

Schön wäre auch mal sowas wie ne Tabelle. Ich glaube Jirko hatte das schon mal thematisiert, damit nicht diesbezüglich der warscheinlich 100tste Treat zu dieser Thematik entsteht und man dann bei der Suchfunktion den Überblick verliert.

Wer ansonsten noch zu den oben genannten Haken (im Idealfall Circles), Zentimeterangaben im Bezug zur jeweiligen Größe/Nummer machen kann...
ist wilkommen hier seinen Senf dazuzugeben.

tight lines
Aalfreak


----------



## Marlin1 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Original-/Echtgröße von Haken*

Bei den Circels der verschiedenen Firmen ist das noch schlimmer als bei den J Hooks.
Da macht jeder was er will !

Da solltest du wirklich vorher die Originalgröße im Katalog sehen.
Ich habe welche von Owner und von Mustad, aber sollche Unterschiede
hast du noch nie gesehen !
Der 14/0 von Mustad entspicht höchstens der Größe 9/0 von Owner.
Da macht jede Firma was sie will !:r 

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Aalfreak (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Original-/Echtgröße von Haken*

@Marlin1 :

Danke auch Dir, für Dein Statemant. 
"Da macht jede Firma was sie will !" Genau das ist der Punkt.

Da ich leider noch keine Kataloge der verschiedenen Hakenhersteller besitze, freue ich mich über jegliche Unterstützung von Gleichgesinnten.
Selbst Deine Aussage, daß der 9/0er Owner inetwa dem 14/0er Mustad gleicht, hilft mir schon weiter. Hab nämlich 9/0er und 10/0er Owner Circles vor mir liegen und hab so nun ne Vorstellung von nem Mustad Circle.

tight lines
Aalfreak


----------

